# All leather upper hiking boot recommendation?



## billski (Jul 25, 2010)

I've always  had boots that were all-leather, but I drank the kool-aid last time and got some Vasque that had goretex for "breathing".  Well, the leather just blew out - a big tear across the side to the top -  no abuse, not along a seam - right in the middle of the leather section, just ordinary miles.  I do go through a lot of muck and sometimes a few inches of water.  I have been very disappointed in the Vasques: they leak like sieve and hold water like a bucket.  

So, the final nail is in the casket, I'm ready to buy a new pair.   I want to go back to what I know and love and have hundreds, maybe thousands of miles on -  leather uppers with Vibram soles.

I know, I know, the marketing people got a hold of the branding and now call this category "backpacking" only for those with heavy packs.  Bullfarb!


Any boot recommendations based on experience?

Thanks!


----------



## skibum9995 (Jul 26, 2010)

LL Bean Cresta, I have a pair with about 800 miles on them and they are holding up great. I don't wear them much anymore, I switched to hiking in trail runners, but they still have a lot of life left in them. They've been through a lot of rough terrain with only routine wear on them.

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/1477...4=505552&shop_method=pp&feat=505552-sub2&np=Y


----------



## billski (Jul 26, 2010)

skibum9995 said:


> LL Bean Cresta, I have a pair with about 800 miles on them and they are holding up great. I don't wear them much anymore, I switched to hiking in trail runners, but they still have a lot of life left in them. They've been through a lot of rough terrain with only routine wear on them.
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/1477...4=505552&shop_method=pp&feat=505552-sub2&np=Y



Thanks.  How do they perform  on slippery rocks?  
Does this Vibram sole use hard or soft rubber?


----------



## billski (Jul 26, 2010)

skibum9995 said:


> LL Bean Cresta, I have a pair with about 800 miles on them and they are holding up great. I don't wear them much anymore, I switched to hiking in trail runners, but they still have a lot of life left in them. They've been through a lot of rough terrain with only routine wear on them.
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/1477...4=505552&shop_method=pp&feat=505552-sub2&np=Y



So I'm reading the reviews - what is it with all these folks using them as work boot in NYC and wanting a boot that looks good?  Not looking for a response, just commenting that LL Bean has sure moved beyond it's fishing and hunting roots!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 26, 2010)

What waterproofing solution did you use when first bought billski?  You never know when a bad batch will pop up on the shelves.
**Like the looks of the Cresta.  Thanks for mentioning guys.


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 26, 2010)

+1 for LL Bean Cresta. Vibram sole is hard rubber. Good grip on snow and rocks.

People have been using LL Bean mocs and boots to go to school and work for as long as I can remember. They do look good. Just think of it as your hiking gear doing double duty and getting more bang for the buck.


----------



## billski (Aug 2, 2010)

bigbog said:


> What waterproofing solution did you use when first bought billski?  You never know when a bad batch will pop up on the shelves.
> **Like the looks of the Cresta.  Thanks for mentioning guys.



Well bigbob, you make a good point.  They were only waterproofed once when I got them with snowseal.  This summer, for the first time, I've been leaving them in the deadly hot car so I could go on short hikes before or after work.  
I shed no tears since I never really liked them anyways.  That said, I should take better care of the next pair.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, one would hope for materials that wouldn't require 24x7 maintenance....think that may be one of the differences between the mid-priced and high-priced gear.  (just a guess).

**To more important topics.....
Got, thru doing some work for shop, some Rossi S3s(tip and tail rocker).  A light but poppy ski for powder......????  Was/Am still a little doubtful, actually thought of selling them for softer, but will see how they work.  Hope one doesn't have to be going mach9 to wake these things up...;-)


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 3, 2010)

^ Congrats on the S3s, bigbob! I've heard really good things about that ski. If they're anything like the S7, they should be nimble and easy to ski. Mount 'em up and pray for big dumps!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2010)

I have been hiking in Asolo 520's since 1998.  I am on my second pair.  They are all leather and do have Vibram Soles and Gore Tex in the leather.  Very comfortable and durable.  

I also agree with what was said here about maintenance.  Simply wiping the dirt off your boots after a hike or rinsing off the mud prevents the leather from drying and cracking.  Leather is skin and needs to be moisturized.  Once it cracks, it is done.  My original boots were in great shape, but they didn't fit as well, so I gave them away, but they still had miles on them.  

With any boot though you need to commit time to getting the one that fits best.  It is not a brand thing.  Try on many pairs and buy the pair that is most comfortable.  Try them on in the afternoon and evening when your feet have swollen.  Go to LL Bean, REI, or EMS or some other bootfitter...not a Dick's or anything like that.  And be prepared to pay more money because leather boots do cost more, require more attention, but last much longer.


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I
> 
> With any boot though you need to commit time to getting the one that fits best.  It is not a brand thing.  Try on many pairs and buy the pair that is most comfortable.  Try them on in the afternoon and evening when your feet have swollen.  Go to LL Bean, REI, or EMS or some other bootfitter...not a Dick's or anything like that.  And be prepared to pay more money because leather boots do cost more, require more attention, but last much longer.



That's the plan, been buying boots since the 70s, think I've got the hang of it by now.  But fit is not my problem; it's finding high quality product, void of all the trendy, untested materials.  Simple is better.  I'm an all-leather guy for sure.  Unfortunately, I run into too many lightweight salespeople at these places these days.  It wasn't that way in the 80s where I could really trust their advice.


----------



## thorski (Aug 4, 2010)

Asolos


----------



## billski (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks all for the recommendations.  I'm going AWOL from hiking for a few weeks and will be following up on these in September.  Till then, I'll be walking, as my brother in law says, in "hobo boots"


----------

